# Dinitrophenol 2,4 vs Sodium Dinitrophenol 2,4



## SpinWard (Apr 18, 2019)

Wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a difference between Dinitrophenol and Sodium Dinitrophenol

I find some sites that sell DNP with the Sodium and list it as fertilizer, but looking at the chemical compound, it doesnt seem different in any way.

i see it listed as sodium 2 4 dinitrophenolate


----------



## Trump (Apr 18, 2019)

I think the sodium which I presume is crystal is in your system quicker and out quicker but isn’t as potent per mg as the powder


----------



## SpinWard (Apr 18, 2019)

I found a ton of vendors on alibaba but they all say Sodium....


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 18, 2019)

Its got salt added to the mixture for various reasons. I wouldnt suggest ordering of Ali tho if I were you, but then again, Im not you. But either way...dont


----------



## SpinWard (Apr 19, 2019)

Believe me, I dont want to order from Ali.

Unfortunately for me, my last provider got shut down and finding a new one is proving rather difficult!


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 19, 2019)

Understandable but just trying to find a new one in that method could lead to some more important concerns - such as serious health issues


----------



## SpinWard (Apr 19, 2019)

agreed, thats why im asking for clarity on the difference between DNP with and without SOdium

ANyways i found a new source so all good


----------



## Beti ona (May 2, 2019)

DNP powder (2-4 dinitrophenol) is 100% DNP. DNP sodium (2-4 dintrophenolate) is 75% DNP and 25% sodium. Both work the same way, only that you need a higher dose of sodium to get the same amount of product in your system. That is, 200 mg of DNP sodium equals 150 mg of DNP powder. I have bought 3 times on alibaba, without any problem.


----------



## MS1605 (May 3, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> I have bought 3 times on alibaba, without any problem.



Just because you have purchased it from a random supplier online 3 times means nothing. Im not trying to further demonize DNP because there is plenty of that online but you are buying hazardous Industrial Chemicals not made for human consumption feom someone you dont know on the internet. Just proceed with proper precaution and dont get stuck into the mindset that "since the last 3 times I haven't died, I have nothing to worry about."


----------



## Beti ona (May 3, 2019)

Lol, everyone in these forums is buying and introducing dangerous substances into their bodies. With DNP you have what you buy, the fertilizer companies do not operate under the same "rules" as the black market steroid companies. And because DNP is incredibly cheap, they are not altering the product.


----------



## Lizard King (May 3, 2019)

Think this one is a little more dangerous than some of the others so you want to have the dosing correct.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 4, 2019)

All I’ll say is that if you don’t have a good, trusted source with good, positive reviews, you shouldnt be buying DNP.


----------



## SpinWard (May 4, 2019)

Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## Trump (May 4, 2019)

I totally agree with buying from a trusted source but what could they possibly cut with or replace dnp with that was cheaper and more poisonous??



Straight30weight said:


> All I’ll say is that if you don’t have a good, trusted source with good, positive reviews, you should. It be buying DNP.


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2019)

The Chinese were selling baby formula that was poisoning babies. Don’t underestimate their capacity for greed or lack of care for the well being of others over profit.


----------



## Trump (May 4, 2019)

Life is cheap to the Chinese that’s for sure



Jin said:


> The Chinese were selling baby formula that was poisoning babies. Don’t underestimate their capacity for greed or lack of care for the well being of others over profit.


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

Is there a purity test kit you can buy for DNP?


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

Could you message me directly/privately please


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> DNP powder (2-4 dinitrophenol) is 100% DNP. DNP sodium (2-4 dintrophenolate) is 75% DNP and 25% sodium. Both work the same way, only that you need a higher dose of sodium to get the same amount of product in your system. That is, 200 mg of DNP sodium equals 150 mg of DNP powder. I have bought 3 times on alibaba, without any problem.



Could you message me directly/privately


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> Could you message me directly/privately



Neither of you has enough posts to send a private message.


----------



## Beti ona (May 14, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> Is there a purity test kit you can buy for DNP?


I think this is the best, the only thing you could try. Search "Burn Test" in youtube.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 14, 2019)

If you’re needing to test your dnp, it’s likeky you shouldn’t be needing to as there’s a trust issue to begin with.


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> If you’re needing to test your dnp, it’s likeky you shouldn’t be needing to as there’s a trust issue to begin with.



Technically speaking you should be testing all supplements/drugs/chemicals you buy regardless if you know the vendor or not.

I test all anabolics i buy just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

Trump said:


> I totally agree with buying from a trusted source but what could they possibly cut with or replace dnp with that was cheaper and more poisonous??



That's the challenge right now, finding a trusted source for DNP


----------



## SpinWard (May 14, 2019)

Is it fair to say that the body develops a tolerance to DNP?


----------



## Trump (May 14, 2019)

I done it twice and it felt exactly the same both times 



SpinWard said:


> Is it fair to say that the body develops a tolerance to DNP?


----------



## Beti ona (May 14, 2019)

It does not develop tolerance as long as you rests 2 weeks after a cycle. In the original studies they found that after a few weeks of use, they had to increase the amount to keep the rate of fat burning high. So yes, a small tolerance develops, but it is easy to suppress it.


----------



## Trump (May 14, 2019)

The fat burning will slow down because you have less fat too won’t it? 



Beti ona said:


> It does not develop tolerance as long as you rests 2 weeks after a cycle. In the original studies they found that after a few weeks of use, they had to increase the amount to keep the rate of fat burning high. So yes, a small tolerance develops, but it is easy to suppress it.


----------



## Beti ona (May 14, 2019)

Trump said:


> The fat burning will slow down because you have less fat too won’t it?


Yes, totally true. DNP is not different from cardio or caloric deficit, the less fat you have to lose, the harder its to lose. That is why many people think that DNP lost effectiveness and their bodies became tolerant, but that is not true. It may be that they changed the product source, but more likely they are leaner than the first time thay they runned.


----------



## Lizard King (May 14, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> It does not develop tolerance as long as you rests 2 weeks after a cycle. In the original studies they found that after a few weeks of use, they had to increase the amount to keep the rate of fat burning high. So yes, a small tolerance develops, but it is easy to suppress it.


Rate of fat burning or rate of weight loss?  Rate of weight loss would remain the same if the dose is the same, calories are the same etc.


----------



## SpinWard (May 16, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> It does not develop tolerance as long as you rests 2 weeks after a cycle. In the original studies they found that after a few weeks of use, they had to increase the amount to keep the rate of fat burning high. So yes, a small tolerance develops, but it is easy to suppress it.



Can you explain how to surpress it?


----------



## Beti ona (May 16, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> Can you explain how to surpress it?


Im explain it in the same message that you quote. Rest for 2 weeks and start again. But even if you develop tolerance, you should continue to lose weight, which is why there are many successful cases of subjects who ran for 4 or 6 weeks at low doses. Anyway, the most important thing is always the diet, so if you think that your DNP is not working, there are 2 options: Your DNP is false or your diet sucks.


----------



## SpinWard (May 16, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> Im explain it in the same message that you quote. Rest for 2 weeks and start again. But even if you develop tolerance, you should continue to lose weight, which is why there are many successful cases of subjects who ran for 4 or 6 weeks at low doses. Anyway, the most important thing is always the diet, so if you think that your DNP is not working, there are 2 options: Your DNP is false or your diet sucks.



Thanks for explaining, and yes diet is crucial and ive got that down packed. Like i said, there isnt that much info on DNP and i like to collect as much as possible.


----------



## SpinWard (May 16, 2019)

Another question, what are typical cycle lengths?

again from forums i read ive seen everything from 7 days to 2 months.

can i get your opinion please


----------



## Beti ona (May 16, 2019)

Of course, a pleasure to will help. I like cycles of 2 weeks at most, with amounts beetwen 250-350 mg, all this depending on the subject and the duration of the cycle, etc, etc. Examples: - 7 days cycle (4 days with 250 mg and 3 days with 350 mg). - 14 days cycle: (12 days with 250 mg and 2 days with 350 mg). Each person must make different protocols and find their adjustment point. Push the envelope with DNP is not convenient, you will feel bad, take unnecessary risks and also, you will be so hungry that you can not follow the diet while in DNP, and the week after the cycle, it will also be hell. The out time between cycles, should be a little more than the duration of the cycle. So, If you run DNP for 7 days, I would recommend a 10-day break.


----------



## SpinWard (Jun 29, 2019)

So after more research i FINALLY found a source to buy 98% pure DNP that comes shipped with 15% water moisture for safety purposes.  
Its sold by a local company here in Toronto, Canada and there is some red tape to jump through but I think i managed to get through it all.


----------



## SpinWard (Jun 29, 2019)

Now the trick is how to dry out that 15% water moisture.

When i tried to pack the first DNP with sodium that i got into capsules I noticed that 5 minutes after, they gelatin capsules would soften and turn to mush.

A friend pointed out that most chemicals come pack with water moisture for "shipping" purposes.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> Now the trick is how to dry out that 15% water moisture.
> 
> When i tried to pack the first DNP with sodium that i got into capsules I noticed that 5 minutes after, they gelatin capsules would soften and turn to mush.
> 
> A friend pointed out that most chemicals come pack with water moisture for "shipping" purposes.



correct, it will be shipped wet for that reason. There are a couple different methods to capping the DNP, it just depends on your setup ability and your time constraints


----------



## SpinWard (Jun 29, 2019)

Time I have, just figuring out whats the easiest simplest method.

Someone suggested a dehumidifier in a small room.

Not sure how effective that would be.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> Time I have, just figuring out whats the easiest simplest method.
> 
> Someone suggested a dehumidifier in a small room.
> 
> Not sure how effective that would be.




eh. keep in mind that the yellow moisture will 100% get in the air as the air moves. I mean you could line the area with plastic if you wanted as that stuff WILL stain the walls.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 30, 2019)

It is quite simple, open the package and leave it in a place where it is hot, it can be your terrace with sun, or your garage. In the garage it will take more time, as 3 days, to lose moisture. You must weigh before and after to check if you lost all moisture. Sometimes it is not an exact 15%, it can be more.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 30, 2019)

i wouldnt leave it in open like that unless you are ok with it getting on everything. if you want to leave it in the open, you may want to lay in a bin, spread it out finely, and lightly cover it with a plastic lid (not completely shut obviously as needs to vent) and as long as its hot out, you'll be fine. you can leave it out side but that will still take a good amount of time (but you said you have time) but just make sure to keep an eye on it. but def as Beti said, weigh before and after to see the moisture removal but def not be exact numbers. there are easier ways tho


----------



## Trump (Jun 30, 2019)

Why not just buy it in capsules from someone that knows what there doing????


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh yes, put it in a bucket, so that the air does not take it away. If it is sunny and hot, all the moisture can go away in a single afternoon.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Why not just buy it in capsules from someone that knows what there doing????



agree. seems like he's determined tho to cap his own. that sheet screws up your breathing unless you want to wear a mask the entire time. which will just add to the time it takes


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 8, 2019)

First and only time I ever tried this stuff it was sodium DNP in the summer time, I didn’t see any difference, probably because I was so miserable but everyone around me seem to notice.  

I would love to give straight DNP a shot but I’ll have to wait till winter, I’am a heavy equipment operator and sometimes the equipment I am in is open cabs, that would be hell on earth in the hot summer day.

 I already know who I am ordering from this winter, I don’t want to deal with the mess or take the chance of screwing that up.  I have small children running around and their health and well-being is way more important to me than my own!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 8, 2019)

KINGIV said:


> First and only time I ever tried this stuff it was sodium DNP in the summer time, I didn’t see any difference, probably because I was so miserable but everyone around me seem to notice.
> 
> I would love to give straight DNP a shot but I’ll have to wait till winter, I’am a heavy equipment operator and sometimes the equipment I am in is open cabs, that would be hell on earth in the hot summer day.
> 
> I already know who I am ordering from this winter, I don’t want to deal with the mess or take the chance of screwing that up.  I have small children running around and their health and well-being is way more important to me than my own!!!



excellent thought process man. I have run both of them and minor differences, I put it in a thread on here the differences I noticed. I personally like the powder in comparison overall except at night time it sucks. it hits me HARD at night and really night time only. I am very very difference than most people tho, i can run it with tren with no problem - during the summer. but if you are like most and get the sweats, DEF dont be taking it right now with the summer heat adding to your daily job, you will be in some trouble quick and probably piss your pants from downing so much water.

agree 100% with the kids running around, it is NOT something you want to let them get it. stuff sucks - cough and sneeze and you can have yourself a while new paint scheme for your area


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

How many posts until I can post images??


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

So I need 25 posts before i can share links, pics etc.....

So lets talk about our feelings!


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

I feel very angry I have to reach 25 posts before i can start sharing with all of you my findings! lol


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

Although I understand its to prevent spamming, bots and all that bad negative stuff!


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

Anyways, Ill make this one relative to this thread.

I ordered from a website called REALDNP.com

DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM

they claim to be selling 98% pure DNP but its really the cheap version thats cut with sodium and god knows what else. 

Prices arent exactly what i call reasonable but they did ship out on time and I got it within a week.

But I took a few of the pills for a 5 days and hardly felt anything. 

I opened the pills up and noticed it was the same dark yellow colour with the same strong pesticide smell as the the DNP i ordered from China.


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

So after a long hiatus this summer, I've come back to share what I was up to and what i accomplished.

I was determined to get my hands on REAL PURE DNP from an accredited and authorized seller. NOT from some Far East seller.

But after a couple more weeks, I finally found a source that required me to get one of my businesses to get vetted and authorized by my local gov. agency to be able to purchase DNP.

The reason for all the red tape, if you know the real history and origin of DNP it was during WW2 in ammunitions factories. 

So real pure DNP does have some explosive attributes to is chemical makeup therefore is potentially dangerous to handle. Hence why it comes anywher from 15% t 35% "wetted" meaning its moist and lumpy as you can see from my pics in my public album.

I forgot to take pics of the box packaging because it was some serious cardboard structure in it to prevent the container from moving.
And as you can see from the pics i did take, its like one of the russian doll toys. A container within a container stuffed with foam pads.

Anyways, when I opened the bottle and smelled the contents it was nothing like what i got from overseas or that website.   Real DNP has a mild sweet/sterile smell to it. NOT the strong pesticide smell from the DNP thats cut with Sodium and god knows what else. 

Anyways Im going to leave it for a week to draw out the moisture and I will give you all updates when I start taking it Sept 16.


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

Its probably going to take me a few days to get it completely dry of all moisture in it.


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

Also beware of Asian sellers pushing their dirty version of DNP, they love to send fake screen shots of text messages between them and a "satisfied customer".

Its like reading a scam email from a Nigerian prince!


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's my public album since I still can't upload pics.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/album.php?albumid=319


----------



## DNW (Aug 30, 2019)

@spinward. You cant possibly think this spam and what I think your end goal is will actually work out well for you?


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

How exactly is this spam.

Aside from the several silly posts, the rest are just me sharing my experiences in finding DNP.

Im not promoting anything, I didnt say I was going to sell this in anyway. 

This is more for educational purposes... yeah yeah it sounds cliche but im being serious.

DNP is a very serious substance and if my posts and my pictures can help others make an informed decision and know what to look for, then great.


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2019)

I think I will just stick to trusted sources thanks not some chancer who might give me a double dose and fry me insides out


----------



## SpinWard (Aug 30, 2019)

The whole point of my posts were to show people that its not easy to get your hands on this stuff, and any site that does offer it readily available you need to think twice.

It amazed me all the red tape i had to go through to get this from an actual chemical distributor. 

I had an inspector come to my place of business. so yeah this is serious stuff and during my past  six months of researching DNP ive read a LOT of cases of people harming themselves, even causing death.

Like the user Trump said, you need to either REALLY trust your source or do your homework.

I've also seen a lot of sites claim that DNP is is dark yellow (with pics) and what not but after receiving my own supply and having spoken with friends who are chemists, I now know what it REALLY looks like.

I apologize if my posts seemed spammish, that was not my intent. And if Im misinformed about any of my posts, by all means let me know. Im not here to start a quarrel or anything  like that, Im merely here to inform other users who are looking to use DNP.


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2019)

GO on then give me 200


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 1, 2019)

Nobody is cutting DNP with sodium, it makes no sense, DNP is very cheap in its raw form. What the seller can offer to justify a price is the processing, that is, drying and encapsulating.


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 1, 2019)

Go on Alibaba, a LOT of vendors there, maybe all are doing that.  Again, I think they do that to pass customs safety and transportation regulations.

DNP in its natural form can be volatile and potentially explosive, hence why mine came 20% wetted. Like I said in my earlier posts, I reached out to official chemical suppliers and to order DNP you have to be either authorized or licensed to order the product.  Depending where you live. In canada I had to have my company visited by an gov. agent to receive products like DNP.  They wont sell to the public or individuals.

I just went back on Alibaba now and saw that a couple of the vendors i dealt with have changed the name of their version of DNP which means somethings happened lol. But they are still cut with Sodium and something else.


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 1, 2019)

I created a public album and uploaded pictures of what I ordered. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/album.php?albumid=319


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 1, 2019)

And real dnp must come with these safety data papers

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/album.php?albumid=320


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 10, 2019)

DNP is not cut with sodium to deceive the consumer as would happen with other illegal or recreational drugs (coke, etc), it is simply a different formula. There are 2 types of DNP, sodium/crystal and powder: Sodium 2,4-dinitrophenolate, CAS NO: 1011-73-0 = "Crystal", 2,4-Dinitrophenol, CAS NO: 51-28-5 = "Powder". Sodium DNP has 25% sodium salts, so for every 100 mg you ingest, only 75 mg of pure DNP will be ingested. Sodium makes no difference, neither for health nor for effectiveness. And yes, all DNP is moistened to avoid transport danger. Yes, it is difficult to find DNP powder, most of Alibaba's manufacturers and selders offer DNP Sodium. I have tried both and I don't notice any difference.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 10, 2019)

A few months ago I did the test of putting some DNP in paper and giving it fire. Well, my sodium DNP caused more spark than the dust DNP, it could be that it was still containing some water, I don't know.


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 11, 2019)

If it were just Sodium I would agree, but virtually all vendors on Alibaba (in my opinion) have it cut with SOdium and another compound. And its that other compound that gives THAT version of DNP a pesticide like odor.


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 11, 2019)

So Im on day 7 of my DNP cycle and I have to say this is the strongest effect i have ever felt since the first time i did.

I will acknowledge that the first time I had A LOT of fat on me compared to now, but this time around, I feel an intense effect. 

I was doing two 300 mg doses a day for 5 days straight and it got to the point that yesterday I only took one to give my body a break. I could feel my heart pumping in over drive lol

Today i went back to two pills of 300 mg.

My lips started chapping so, to me, thats a sign I may have to stop soon.  If i keep going, the chapping turns extreme.

But going back to my main point, the DNP i got is the real deal.

I included a chart of the half life of DNP if anyone wanted to see for reference sakes.  NOt sure how accurate it is, but its math is right.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 11, 2019)

SpinWard said:


> If it were just Sodium I would agree, but virtually all vendors on Alibaba (in my opinion) have it cut with SOdium and another compound. And its that other compound that gives THAT version of DNP a pesticide like odor.


I have no idea, certainly my DNP sodium smells different from DNP powder, but there is no reason to cut DNP to lower costs, because it is incredibly cheap to manufacture. Alibaba sellers are selling DNP for industrial use along with other types of herbicides, not for fat burning pills.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 11, 2019)

Apparently there are no longer DNP sellers in Alibaba.


----------



## SpinWard (Sep 17, 2019)

There are, they just the name.  I guess they are getting shut down for selling their diluted version of the product.


----------



## Oblivious (Sep 17, 2019)

Man the powder ****ed me UP CONSTANTLY HEATED, Crystal however was like a roller coaster of being in the outback in Australia and then in Antarctica


----------

